
Fluent Interface - shrthnd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluent_interface
======
gnoack
Arguably, in many of the listed languages, similarly easy to read code can be
achieved through different means.

For example, in Python, it's often simpler to just use keyword arguments,
possibly with default parameter values:

    
    
      def my_insane_constructor(a, b, c=1, d=False):
        # ...
    
      # Invoke it:
      my_insane_constructor("foo", b=42, d=True)
    

As the article mentions, fluent interfaces become significantly simpler to
implement with method cascading
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_cascading](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Method_cascading)),
which most common languages don't have.

